# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Τήνος - Στο Δύσβατο από τον ... δύσβατο δρόμο και ο χωματερός γύρος του Τσικνιά

## αιγαιοπλόος

Για τους συριανούς η Τήνος είναι κάτι σαν "γείτονας". Τη βλέπουμε καθαρά, την επισκεπτόμαστε εύκολα (πετάγομαι Τήνο κι έρχομαι με το απογευματινό, σου λέει ο άλλος), τέλος πάντων μας είναι οικεία. Την Τήνο την ξέρω καλά, λέμε οι περισσότεροι, προεξοφλώντας ότι έχοντας πάει στη Χώρα, στον Πύργο, στην Καρδιανή, τα Υστέρνια και τον Φαλατάδο έχουμε σχεδόν εξαντλήσει τα τηνιακά ενδιαφέροντα. Είναι όμως έτσι; 

Από καιρό με έτρωγε η ιδέα να φτάσω πολύ κοντά στο Δύσβατο, το στενό Τήνου - Ανδρου, για όσους δε γνωρίζουν. Και μη ανήκοντας στην οικονομική τάξη των εχόντων σκάφος, η μόνη λύση ήταν να ... φάω χώμα. 

Ενα μίνι - ταξίδι λοιπόν με προορισμό την ανεξερεύνητη (και χωμάτινη) Τήνο με θέμα τη θαλασσινή θέα (εξ ου και η κατηγορία που το έβαλα το θέμα) από τα βουνά. 

15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 και το Highspped 4 (το καλύτερο Highspeed, κατ' εμέ) αναχωρεί στις 09.55 από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης για Τήνο - Μύκονο. Χαλαρή κίνηση, που σημαίνει ότι κάθεσαι όπου γουστάρεις, έστω κι αν η καλοχτενισμένη και χαμογελαστή πλοιοσυνοδός (έτσι δεν τις λένε; ) μου υποδεικνύει να καθίσω στη θέση π.χ. C85 στο βάθος αριστερά. Ετσι κι αλλιώς σε 25 λεπτά φτάνω. Επιλέγω να βολτάρω στο πλοίο και φτάνω στο μπροστινό σαλονάκι (νομίζω ότι το λένε BUSINESS, το οποίο κανονικά απευθύνεται στους έχοντας ... καλή εργασία και ανάλογες απολαβές). "Λαθρεπιβάτης" λοιπόν στη "πρώτη" θέση, απολαβάνω το σύντομο ταξιδάκι και σχεδιάζω στο μυαλό μου τα μέρη που θέλω να επισκεφτώ. 

map.jpg

Κι επειδή το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τα πάντα, αγόρασα και έναν σχετικά καλό χάρτη για να ξέρω που πηγαίνω. 

Νηστικό αρκούδι όχι μόνο δε χορεύει αλλά ούτε και οδηγεί. Κι επειδή εκεί που θα πάω δεν έχει φαγώσιμο ούτε για δείγμα (ναι, δεν μου αρέσουν οι μολώχες), έφτιαξα ένα ωραίο τεράστιο σάντουιτς στο φαστφουντάδικο του Αγγελου στην παραλία της Τήνου (πολύ καλό, δοκιμάστε το). 
Μπουκαλάκι νερό, κράνος, μπουφάν, γάντια και φύγαμε.

DSC04277.jpg

Σας κάνει εντύπωση ο εξοπλισμός ένδυσης; Το έβλεπα και σε αυτούς που με κοιτούσανε με οίκτο με τη μοτοσυκλετιστική μπουφανάρα μές τη ζέστη. Η οδήγηση μοτοσυκλέτας είναι μια όμορφη αλλά και πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση. Και ο πραγματικός μοτοσυκλετιστής ξέρει τί σημαίνει προστασία, εν αντιθέσει με τον "χομπίστα" που πάει γυρεύοντας. 

Πρώτος στόχος η βόρεια μύτη της Τήνου. Ξεκινώ με κατεύθυνση τα χωριά Μαρλάς και Μαμάδος όχι από τον ... ίσιο δρόμο (Λεωφ. Τριποτάμου) αλλά από τα Κιόνια και το δρόμο που οδηγεί προς την ανεμογεννήτρια. 

latomeia.jpg

latomaia 2.jpg

Περνάω το Μαρλά και συνεχίζω στο χωμάτινο πλέον δρόμο με προορισμό τον Κουμελά και το Μαλλί.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

diast.jpg

Οι ταμπέλες σύμφωνες με τη μαρμάρινη παράδοση της Τήνου. Δεξιά πάει στον Κουμελά και αριστερά στο Μαλλί.

koym.jpg

Κατηφορίζω προς τον Κουμελά. Στο βάθος η Ανδρος. 

petr.jpg

Και φτάνω στον παραλιούλα του Κουμελά. Το να κατηφορίσεις αυτόν τον πετροχωματόδρομο με τα πόδια είναι εύκολη υπόθεση αλλά οδηγώντας 220 κιλά είναι ένα θέμα... :Confused: 

gyri.jpg

Ευτυχώς, κάτω έχει λίγο χώρο για να γυρίσω.  :Razz:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

apo psila.jpg

Αυτός είναι ο Κουμελάς από ψηλά...

kota.jpg

... κι αυτός από κοντά.

Οπως και να το δεις το μέρος είναι very rocky. Και αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του.

mali1.jpg

Κι εδώ το γειτονικό Μαλλί...

garaze.jpg

... με τα "γκαραζάκια" για τις βάρκες το χειμώνα. 

Και στις δύο περιοχές ο άνεμος λυσσομανούσε και φυσικά πουθενά δεν είδα άνθρωπο. 

Αυτά. Κουμελάς και Μαλλί τέλος. Πίσω στο Μαρλά τώρα και κατεύθυσνη προς Μαμάδο για τα ... περαιτέρω, όπερ σημαίνει Δύσβατο  :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

maro.jpg

or.jpg

Αυτό θα πει Κυκλάδες. Χώμα, αέρας, ήλιος και θάλασσα. Βρίσκομαι στο χωματόδρομο που ξεκινάει από το χωριό Μαμάδος και πάει προς το Δύσβατο. 

1.jpg

2.jpg

Στην αρχή είναι εύκολος, γιατί η διάνοιξη είναι πρόσφατη αλλά μετά ...

3.jpg

... γίνεται κάπως έτσι  :Surprised:  , οπότε και σταματώ, γιατί τα 220 κιλά του Transalp 700 είναι πολλά για κατσικόδρομο. Με ένα ελαφρύ εντουράκι θα ήταν παιχνίδι. 
Στο βάθος φαίνεται το Δύσβατο και οι ακτές της Ανδρου. Περνιέται και κολυμπώντας, αρκεί να μην περνάει εκείνη τη ώρα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ  :Razz:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

4.jpg

Η διαδρομή προς το Δύσβατο από ψηλά.

Φεύγω από τη βόρεια Τήνο και με μια μικρή στάση στον Πύργο, συνεχίζω παίρνοντας τον (καινούριο) δρόμο από τα Πλατιά προς την Αετοφωλιά. Ωραία θέα προς το ανατολικό Αιγαίο, άψογος δρόμος, ιδανική διαδρομή για βόλτα στα βουνά. Δεν ξέρω αν εξυπηρετεί κανέναν αυτός ο δρόμος (μιας και σπάνια συναντάς αυτοκίνητο) αλλά εγώ πολύ τον γουστάρω. Αετοφωλιά, Κώμη (και μια μικρή παράκαμψη στην Κολυμπύθρα) και συνεχίζω στην τηνιακή ενδοχώρα. 

alone.jpg

Το travelling alone δεν είναι και το καλύτερο πράγμα. Οχι το "traveling". Για το "alone" μιλάω. Ανακύπτουν πρακτικά ζητήματα, όπως για παράδειγμα αν θέλεις να βγεις μια φωτογραφία με τη μοτοσυκλέτα σου. Και οι λύσεις που σκέφτεσαι δεν είναι πάντοτε φωτογραφικώς ... ορθές :mrgreen:

j.jpg

Μια μικρή στάση για ξέπιασμα (Leo, φαντάζομαι ξέρεις πού είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτό, έτσι; ) και μετά ... ρότα για τη Στενή με σκοπό να κατηφορίσω προς τη Λειβάδα και από εκεί να κάνω το χωμάτινο γύρο του Τσικνιά. 

liv 1.jpg

Το φράγμα της Λειβάδας φαίνεται άδειο αλλά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι αυτό το κάτι σαν πίσσα ή μουσαμά που το καλύπτει 

liv 2.jpg

Από πιο κοντά φαίνεται ότι είναι μάλλον μουσαμάς ή κάτι τέτοιο, προφανώς για λόγους στεγανοποίησης. Ελπίζω να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

f.jpg

Λίγο πριν φτάσεις στην παραλία της Λειβάδας (στην οποία είχα πάει παλαιότερα), πήρα δεξιά το χωματόδρομο που κάνει το γύρο του Τσικνιά. 

far 1.jpg 

far 2.jpg

Σε λίγο βλέπεις μπροστά σου το φάρο της Λειβάδας και δεξιά σου ορθώνονται τα 700 μέτρα του ψηλότερου βουνού της Τήνου.

----------


## BASILIS

Σε ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά ωραία εκδρομή!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

xom 1.jpg

xom 2.jpg

Η ... κόλαση στο πίσω μέρος του Τσικνιά; Δεν ξέρω. Κανένα διάολο δεν είδα πάντως πουθενά.

Η απάντηση είναι παρακάτω: 

xom 3.jpg

Βρισκόμαστε στο Ετος 2010 ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

diax 1.jpg

diax 2.jpg

Ερωτήματα του τύπου "ποιόν δρόμο να διαλέξω" να είστε βέβαιοι ότι δεν υπάρχουν μόνο στην ... εφηβεία. Ιδίως όταν ο χάρτης δεν την έχει τη διχάλα...


neo.jpg

Τέλος χωμάτινου ταξιδιού. Σας χαιρετώ με μια φωτό από το έξω - έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου, περιμένοντας το Highspeed 4 για να επιστρέψω στη Σύρο. 

Ωρα καλή σε όλους σας. 

Υ.Γ. Leo, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το κομμάτι Μαμάδος - Δύσβατο έγινε με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και μέχρι εκεί που το επέτρεπαν οι καταστάσεις.

----------


## Trakman

Μοναδικό ταξίδι από τον μοναδικό αιγαιοπλόο!!! Σε υπερευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικές περιγραφές!!
Πάντα μοναδικά αφιερώματα απο τον φίλο Αιγαιοπλόο!!
Σου εύχομαι και στο επόμενο!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο το οδοιπορικο του φιλου Αιγαιοπλοου στην ομορφη Τηνο!
 Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ αιγαιοπλόε! Οι προλαλήσαντες τα είπαν όλα. Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ μαζί τους για το ταξίδι αναψυχής στην πανέμορφη γειτόνισα (όπως την αποκαλείς κι εσύ). Σωστά σταμάτησες εκεί που έκρινες για το Δύσβατο, μιας και το ταξίδι σου ήταν μοναχικό. Ο rocinante, που μαζί πήγαμε θα σε πει θεότρελο!

Αν νομίζεις ότι τελείωσες, γελάστηκες.........
Έχεις ακόμη μια μοναδική διαδρομή με πρώτη ευκαιρία θα την κουβεντιάσουμε, κι ελπίζω να την ολοκληρώσεις πριν σταματήσουν τα Highspeed  :Very Happy: .

Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πραγματικά όμορφο και όμορφα δοσμένο !Μπράβο !!

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικο αφιερωμα Αιγαιοπλοε.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Στο δυσβατο θα μπορουσες να ειχες φτασει αρκει να ειχες παρει μαζι σου καποιον να βγαζει απο το δρομο τις μεγαλες πετρες οπως καναν καποιοι αλλοι που εταζαν ευχαριστες εκδρομες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ειδαμε και τον αυτοκινητοδρομο στο πουθενα, διοδια απ οτι καταλαβα δεν εβαλαν ακομα.
Οσο δε για την υδατοδεξαμενη στη Λειβαδα να πω μονο οτι εγκαινιαστηκε επι προθυπουργειας Μητσοτακη ( πολλα μελη μας τοτε ηταν αγεννητα) δεν δουλεψε ποτε και την μονη αλλαγη που ειδα μιας και δεν πηγα στο νησι φετος ειναι οτι οι μεμβρανες που καλυπταν ολη την κατασκευη εως περσι εχουν δυαλυθει......
Συγχαρητηρια διοτι τολμησες να κανεις διαδρομες που ελαχιστοι ακομα και τηνιακοι γνωριζουν.
Μια αλλη αν σε ενδιαφερει ειναι Φαλαταδος - Κολυμπηθρα μεσω κακιας σκαλας. Και για μενα η καλυτερη εποχη ειναι τελος ανοιξης.
Και παλι ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Nikos_V

Φιλε Κωστα το εκανες παλι το ταξιδακι σου :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ αψογη περιγραφη ομορφες φωτο!!!
Παντα τετοια :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Στο Δυσβατο δεν εχω παει, σε ολα τα υπολοιπα εχω παει και ειναι φανταστικα,Αιγαιοπλοε μπραβω.

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Καταπληκτικο αφιερωμα Αιγαιοπλοε.
> Ειδαμε και τον αυτοκινητοδρομο στο πουθενα, διοδια απ οτι καταλαβα δεν εβαλαν ακομα.
>  ......................
> Μια αλλη αν σε ενδιαφερει ειναι Φαλαταδος - Κολυμπηθρα μεσω κακιας σκαλας.


Μάλλον περιμένουν να γίνει η ... ζεύξη Τήνου - Ανδρου για να μπούνε τα διόδια  

Την είχα στο νού τη διαδρομή Φαλατάδος - Κολυμπήθρα αλλά δε με έφτανε ο χρόνος. 

Πήγα όμως στη Λυχναφτιά (ωραίο όνομα) όπου θαύμασα το τοπίο αλλά ο αέρας με πήρε και με σήκωσε. Πιστεύω ότι όταν έχει 9άρι δύσκολα πάς εκεί με μηχανή. Μιλάμε για τρελές ριπές αέρα.

Από εκεί είναι η παρακάτω φωτό:

lyxn.jpg

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα τιμητικά σχόλια.

----------


## Leo

Η πρόταση rocinante είναι αυτή που έχω αναφέρει και εγώ με δύο εκδοχές. 
Πρωί
------
Φαλατάδος, Προφήτης Ηλίας, Βουρνιώτισσα, Αγαπιανή θάλασσα, Κολυμπήθρα για ουζάκι ή τσιπουράκι στις ταβερνούλες.

Απόγευμα
----------
Κώμη, Κολυμπήθρα, Αγαπιανή θάλασσσα, Βουρνιώτισσα, Προφήτης
Ηλίας, Φαλατάδος καφέ και γλυκό σπιτικό, έξω από τον αυλόγυρο της εκκλησίας.

Η επιλογή είναι δική σου αιγαιοπλόεεεε  :Very Happy: !

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα πανέμορφο οδοιπορικό!!! φίλε Αιγαιοπλόε,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ ,να είσαι καλά.Αντε με το καλό και στο επόμενο.

----------


## thanasis 777

> Η πρόταση rocinante είναι αυτή που έχω αναφέρει και εγώ με δύο εκδοχές. 
> Πρωί
> ------
> Φαλατάδος, Προφήτης Ηλίας, Βουρνιώτισσα, Αγαπιανή θάλασσα, Κολυμπήθρα για ουζάκι ή τσιπουράκι στις ταβερνούλες.
> 
> Απόγευμα
> ----------
> Κώμη, Κολυμπήθρα, Αγαπιανή θάλασσσα, Βουρνιώτισσα, Προφήτης
> Ηλίας, Φαλατάδος καφέ και γλυκό σπιτικό, έξω από τον αυλόγυρο της εκκλησίας.
> ...


θα πατε παιδια στην στενη διπλα στο φαλαταδο ειναι μεσα στα σοκακια για φαγητο στον ντουαρ ετσι λεγεται

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η πρόταση rocinante είναι αυτή που έχω αναφέρει και εγώ με δύο εκδοχές. 
> Πρωί
> ------
> Φαλατάδος, Προφήτης Ηλίας, Βουρνιώτισσα, Αγαπιανή θάλασσα, Κολυμπήθρα *για ουζάκι ή τσιπουράκι στις ταβερνούλες.*
> 
> Απόγευμα
> ----------
> Κώμη, Κολυμπήθρα, Αγαπιανή θάλασσσα, Βουρνιώτισσα, Προφήτης
> Ηλίας, Φαλατάδος *καφέ και γλυκό σπιτικό,* έξω από τον αυλόγυρο της εκκλησίας.
> ...


Αυτές είναι επιλογές !
Και μετά άντε να μας βγάλει η μηχανή επάνω !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Η επιλογή είναι δική σου αιγαιοπλόεεεε !


Οποτε θέλετε, είμαι μέσα. Είπαμε, η Τήνος είναι "γειτόνισσα".

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Ένα πανέμορφο οδοιπορικό!!! φίλε Αιγαιοπλόε,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ ,να είσαι καλά.Αντε με το καλό και στο επόμενο.


Το έχω ήδη στο μυαλό μου. Σύρος - Πάτμος -Σύρος. Σε μια μέρα. Θα πάω με το Blue Star που κατεβαίνει από Σύρο προς Δωδεκάνησα, θα γυρίσω όλο το νησί (35 τ.μ. είναι όλο κι όλο) και θα "ανέβω" πάλι με το ίδιο Blue Star. 
Καλό;

----------

